# "Footless" basketball girl gets new limbs



## geeko (Mar 24, 2007)

I happen to come across this article in another forum and found it really inspirational and want to share this with all of u. After reading this article, i learn to appreciate what i have even more. I find this article pretty touching







She is a girl named Qian Hongyan (Ç®ºìÑÞ), from Luliang County of China's southwest Yunnan Province. On October 21 of 2000, she, then 4 years old, was hit and run over by a rule-breaking truck laden with fertilizers when she was crossing a road. To save her life, doctors had to amputate both her legs and part of her lower torso. Since then she became a miserable half-body person, and lost the normal life that she should otherwise have had. Her family members once tried to use barrels and tires to replace her feet before her maternal grandfather found the basketball. He cut a circle from the ball and set her on it. When she walked, little Hongyan can only slowly move around after she had to use her hands holding a pair of specially designed wooden handle bars to lift up her body. Such a unique but very strenuous walking life didn't come to the end until January 2005 when docotors from China Rehabilitation Research Center in Beijing noticed Hongyan and vowed to have her up by fitting with a set of prosthetic legs. Eventually They made it in May 2005!











the source: http://fisherwy.blogspot.com/2007/03...new-limbs.html


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 25, 2007)

awww thats great to see her walking at last, she lived a rough start so she deserves the legs, good luck to her


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 25, 2007)

That is amazing. That poor dear but you know she has got to be a very strong and amazing human being. I wish her all the best in the world. And those doctors- good for them! And that dear grandfather- that was genius of him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 27, 2007)

i remember a UK mag Pick Me Up was fund raising to help this girl get her new legs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even kiddies sent in 50p to help


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 29, 2007)

What a horrible experience and sad life for this poor little girl.  I am so happy to hear that she was provided with prosthetic legs.  I wish her health & happiness.


----------

